

Books To Make You A Better Product Manager - coglethorpe
http://www.cindyalvarez.com/roundups/10-books-product-manager

======
blogimus
I've got 2 issues with this post

1) Titles like "X to _make_ you a better Y." It sounds fake and spammy and
puts the locus of control outside of the reader/viewer/participant.

2) Top 10 lists which are little more than product referrer links, this one to
Amazon.

------
timcederman
I like Ken Norton's thoughts on product managers.
<http://www.kennethnorton.com/essays/productmanager.html>

